# It's Been A While.



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's my 9


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice collection especially the Autavia Reissue...


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I NEED the bracelet from the Chronostop


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice collection Russ. I love the Oris Pointer Date and the one with the brown leather strap. What is that one?

Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Very nice collection Russ. I love the Oris Pointer Date and the one with the brown leather strap. What is that one?
> 
> Andrew.


Cheers guys, the Autavia has to be the flagship I suppose. The chronostop 1170 bracelet is probably more rare than the watch! Andrew,the one with the Tan strap is this.

Is anyone else going to get clicking?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Russ said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice collection Russ. I love the Oris Pointer Date and the one with the brown leather strap. What is that one?
> ...


That's a classic looking watch that. Your post inspired me to photograph my collection but after 4 shots, I just can't get the light right.









Andrew.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice collection!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Russ said:


> Is anyone else going to get clicking?


OK







Here's my collection.

My favourites are the RLTs - bottom row - my RLT19 is visiting Roy so Marvin is occupying the niche


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Alan. I see the big guns have rolled in! Fantastic.


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

O.K. so heres a piece of old junk for you to look at .I've had this watch for 15yrs and its kept perfect time give or take a second or so a day .I dont know what make it is or what its supposed to be a replica of (if Anything)

its battered to hell as you can see, but it soldiers on regardless a good advert for cheapo digitals


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill Thornton said:


> O.K. so heres a piece of old junk for you to look at .I've had this watch for 15yrs and its kept perfect time give or take a second or so a day .I dont know what make it is or what its supposed to be a replica of (if Anything)
> 
> its battered to hell as you can see, but it soldiers on regardless a good advert for cheapo digitals


That's a watch most likely made by TIMEX ( which of course explains why it's still running good







). Uses the Timex module 630 - a pretty good movement. Timex made these around 1990 and onwards, and yours is probably a "spin-off" of those. If you ebay "Timex b-29" you'll se something very similar.


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Bill Thornton said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. so heres a piece of old junk for you to look at .I've had this watch for 15yrs and its kept perfect time give or take a second or so a day .I dont know what make it is or what its supposed to be a replica of (if Anything)
> ...


My Dad bought me one of those Timex boys in my mid-teens. It was a two-tone gold and gunmetal. I liked it but the gold wore fast.

I sold it whilst on holiday to a Kenyan guy for more than it had cost new - in the Masai Mara of all places!


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

dougal74 said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Thornton said:
> ...


Perhaps you should have kept it .All the black has worn off the bezel on this old soldier but it still ticks and tocks!!


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and another thing its got a letter J stamped on the screw on back if that helps to identify it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ, Im not sure about the value or rarity of an 1170 Omega bracelet (but im sure your right as most of the older braclets are now very hard to come by) but Omega still sell a brand new (ever so slightly modernised - it seems lighter than the originals







) version of the 1171 that with the right end pices is designed to fit almost all the old cases. These can be had through your AD, ebay and I think Roy even had some.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JonW said:


> Russ, Im not sure about the value or rarity of an 1170 Omega bracelet (but im sure your right as most of the older braclets are now very hard to come by) but Omega still sell a brand new (ever so slightly modernised - it seems lighter than the originals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jon, I know for sure that the 1170 is no longer made, but I still see many 1171's around as you say. That could be your answer Chris, an 1171 with end pieces from Otto. I bet the result will look just the same.

Cheers, Russ


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanx Russ & John


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Been a while since I've taken a pic of my collection, but here's the most recent picture.

Colelction presently hovering around these few pieces.









Decided not to get more than can fit in the box  .......I hope!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a small part of the Timex's I have - taken over a year ago, so I need to take some more pics







I got this old stand from my watchmaker ( for free! ) - it's on a swivel-base and has 4 glass-covered sides.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's my more modest collection of 5:










You can tell which ones are non hacking!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't have a photo of all of them, but here are my vintage Roamers:










and her are my mil-style watches:










(Both photos are slightly out of date due to flipping)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Love the Roamers Quoll.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Basically still this lot plus & minus a few









[attachmentid=6305]


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some fantastic and BIG collections









Here's mine minus the Royal Navy Fliegeruhr on my wrist.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine ... and this doesn't include the 20ish Hamilton Electric nor the Seiko/Citizen Bullheads...
































































Cheers

Paul


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mine ... and this doesn't include the 20ish Hamilton Electric nor the Seiko/Citizen Bullheads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Is that a LIP Nautic Ski fourth from left? Whats the one on the far right?

I've had my eyes peeled for a nice LIP electric for a while now, is it easy to get them serviced in the UK?

cheers,

mat


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great collections so far, Knutt I love the idea of that stand you have







I'm sure PG's got a similar one for all of his Timex's









BTW Nice way of thinking hakim


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Basically still this lot plus & minus a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez Mach









Do you have to keep moving the wife & kids round for room when winding them?










My feeble lot at mo - minus the Explorer


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically still this lot plus & minus a few
> ...


Wow @ Paul & Mach..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically still this lot plus & minus a few
> ...


Wife, kids?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Superb collection Russ!I especially like the Oris!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else going to get clicking?
> ...


that is quality! wow!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mat said:


> Is that a LIP Nautic Ski fourth from left? Whats the one on the far right?
> 
> I've had my eyes peeled for a nice LIP electric for a while now, is it easy to get them serviced in the UK?
> 
> ...


Hi Mat,

Yes it is a LIP Nautic Ski ... and very nice it is too. The one on the right is Waltham...also containing a LIP R 148 ....as do all the watches on this tray.

I'm not sure how easy it is to get them serviced...I do all my own; I have a lot of spares...I did one recently for a guy in NY. They are a little tricky to set up...and many have their contact wires either missing or badly damaged.

Here's another pic of the Ski....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You dont honestly think my lot's impressive?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

A few of mine

Martin


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Martin, I like that Berg - never seen one before


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hi Mat,
> 
> Yes it is a LIP Nautic Ski ... and very nice it is too. The one on the right is Waltham...also containing a LIP R 148 ....as do all the watches on this tray.
> 
> ...












Very cool  ... theres one on the bay at the mo, nice condition but $675 + postage and customs


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Martin, I really like that orange bezel Stowa.








Some unbelievable collections here...







bit embarrassed to show mine now.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

A few of mine,in a better image format,

Martin





















Robert said:


> Martin, I like that Berg - never seen one before


The Berg is a limited hand wound from Henrich Geissen and is #14 of 15,blued hands and a almost sliver dial intresting watch that is up for offer.

Steve,

Just collected some bits and pieces over the years.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> A few of mine,in a better image format,
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


Great collection Martin







I have a question though .... why is the X33 on the winder?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Great collection Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered about that


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Here's my more modest collection of 5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the one in the middle John?


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> JohnFraininthe93rd said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my more modest collection of 5:
> ...


It's a Maurice Lacroix Miros Chronograph. Lots of people comment on it.

I was considering flipping it until last week when I wore it again for a couple of days and decided that I'd regret parting with it. The only thing that let's it down is that it is Quartz. I'm not a Quartz snob at all, I just feel that an automatic movement would be more fitting for this style of watch.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Some great collections, I've got a fair way to catch up to some of you









When my missus moans to me about the amount of watches I own I'm going to bring her to look at this thread









Anyway here are my eight remaining watches, only 2 spaces left in the box, any suggestions as to what the last 2 should be? Another diver or pilot perhaps?


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Good gawd!

Okay I'm happy to report I'm far too poor to have collections as large as some I've just seen!

Something to shoot for, income, not quantity of watches! However, I thought I'd post a few pics just to show what I like. My camera isn't that great but you can get a pretty good idea.

Photo tip: use an Ott-Lite and turn off the cameras flash. It reduces flare significantly!

Sorry for the Freaking HUGE pictures!









(I'll try and reduce them on my side!)



















I love the hooks, but my Dynabeat tends to swing like a metronome!

(a little, jazzy metronome!)

--C.W.

-and then there's my Timex passion!


















I think I sold off three of these, but acquired 10 more I'm sure!









--C.W.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

"Great collection Martin I have a question though .... why is the X33 on the winder?"

It;s a one off mechanical























The winder is not plugged in at the mo its for storage only.

Martin


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Oh i forgot to say as the title of this thread says

It has been a while


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

Crikey ,

I never guessed that TIMEX watches were collectable ,you learn something every day !


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Oh i forgot to say as the title of this thread says
> 
> It has been a while


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I need a new watch.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill Thornton said:


> Crikey ,
> 
> I never guessed that TIMEX watches were collectable ,you learn something every day !


You'd have to ask Knut. He's my spiritual advisor.

--C.W.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

C.W. said:


> Bill Thornton said:
> 
> 
> > Crikey ,
> ...

















Thanks Charlie! Great pics of your collection by the way!

Yes Bill, TIMEX watches are very collectable; great value, rugged movements, lots of case- and dialdesigns, many to choose from, U.S. models, U.K models, interesting back-set electrics, early balancewheel Quartz movements, etc. etc. There's a Timex for everyone. They are fairly cheap to buy, so it's easy to start a collection ( although some early MM or 14K models go for $3-400,00 ). It's a "bug" I guess - you buy one vintage Timex, and you're hooked







( in my humble opinion







). There's even a Timex Watch Forum somewhere


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Some really nice collections on display.

_JoT - you need some leather in that collection.!_ LOL.!

Here are mine:










Plus couple of bonus watches:



















Last but not least the old faithful:










Should get round to taking a new load of pictures of them.

Thanks

deano


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Fascinating post and lots of eye candy to salivate over.

Here's my humble collection from two years of collecting. I currently going through the quality or quantity dilemma, having inadvertently chosen the latter I'm now having second thoughts (probably the thought of all those impending service bills). The only problem would be which to sell on? I can still see the initial attraction to all my watches and just when I've made a mental list of those to go, I look in my watch box's and change my mind







. I anyone else stuck in this mental maliase?




























Hope you enjoy.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a very small percentage of what i have but no fancy boxes to put them in














- i'll have to remedy that one day and get rid of what i don't have room for



























john


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for that knuteols ,

I,m not really a watch person ,I sort of bumbled onto this forum due to alba amplifiers I think and

I just visit now and again and make a nuisance of myself .

BUT I HAVE TO CONFESS these collections are very impressive, BEAUTIFULLY ENGINEERED .

I can see how one could become hooked !!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> a very small percentage of what i have but no fancy boxes to put them in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Gibson I see in the corner of the picture?


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

knuteols said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > a very small percentage of what i have but no fancy boxes to put them in
> ...


I have a HONDO replica that looks like that.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi knut

well spotted, it's not a real gibbo, just a hohner copy









here's a pic of some more of my watches, laid out a bit more tidily


















one of some of my acoustics










regs, john


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi knut
> 
> well spotted, it's not a real gibbo, just a hohner copy
> 
> ...


From what ive been told the hohner copies were quite good ,I,m afraid my Hondo is more use as an eggslicer

but it served its purpose as a mule for some experiments with hot wire switching. I got some real glassy sounds out of it with full anti-phase wiring!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

My first electric guitar was a Hohner e335 copy - cherry red sunburst finish with a rosewood fret board and a HUGE tremelo arm which used to detune the guitar totally so I just used to leave it off...









I think my dad paid 15 quid for it.

I learned most of what I know on that guitar...


----------

